# Pax seat rear trim



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I was in the states in Nov and ordered the trim piece that goes over the passenger seat rear outside mount (by door). They ordered the part and charged me $35 for it, but it never came in and can't get a damn answer from the dealership. Does anyone know where I could look online to get that trim piece? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the part # on your receipt?


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Finally got the parts dept manager, and low and behold the part is sitting there waiting for pick up. I explained the situation and he is going to ship it to my sister who will mail it out to me.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------

